# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  R. Dan Henry's mapping elements

## rdanhenry

So, here's my first contribution in the way of individual map elements. Have a chicken.

----------


## rdanhenry

Well, I've done a little more, though it's still early in the learning process.

A couple of details for modern streets.


Some plants in pots.

----------


## rdanhenry

For my Sept./Oct. challenge map, I got this semi-submerged gator pic off of https://www.pexels.com and removed the surrounding water in GIMP, then hit it with the Oilify filter. It might be of use to someone else, so here it is.

----------


## Tiana

Heck yeah, that's awesome!

----------


## Kier

Very Nice. Love the gator.

----------


## Bogie

Gator!!!  Nice work!

----------


## rdanhenry

Still planning to get a final touch on the swamp, I've made a lily pad. I took a photo for reference, but I need a base pad with no real-world wear and tear to copy for groups and take individual chunks out of them to make the cloning a bit less obvious.



Then I also went ahead and did a water lily flower, though I don't think I'll actually put it into my Swamp Idol map. Doesn't really seem sinister enough. This one is pretty much just the original photo (from Pexels again) cut down to just the flower.

----------


## rdanhenry

I only managed to put together one bunch of lily pads in time to use on my competition battlemap, but making a number of variants is on my endless list of things to do.

----------


## Kier

Very Nice.

I popped a couple of colors for your lily, I hope you don't mind. Maybe a little more sinister looking.



I kind of like the glowing white edge, although I could also remove it, and add drop shadow if you wanted.

----------


## Bogie

Nice work, my wife loves water lilies.  She takes lots of picture of them when we go kayaking.

----------


## rdanhenry

A sea turtle from Pexels, with two alternative colors and each with the Cartoon filter and the Oilify filter applied.

Eventually, I'll make this to a roll20 size creature token, but this is full size for integration as a map element.

----------


## rdanhenry

And another Pexels photo with several variants made:

----------


## rdanhenry

Another Pexels find.

----------


## Bogie

Beautiful colors!

----------


## rdanhenry

Pigeon in flight (from yet another Pexels photo), then a fire pigeon for worlds where phoenixes are a bit underwhelming.

----------


## rdanhenry

Elements for my pumpkin patch, in different sizes. These were done from my own photos.

----------


## Kier

Great stuff. Those fish are something else. Really cool.

----------


## rdanhenry

And now, a bug (from another Pexels photo).

----------


## Tiana

Bugs? Heck yeah!

----------


## rdanhenry

And now a few  more from my own photos:

----------


## Kier

Love the bugs.

----------


## rdanhenry

This should really be included in this thread as well... from way back in the January/February lite challenge for 2012, when we were challenged to make a compass rose.

----------


## rdanhenry

Another cat, from yet another Pexels photo. Plain and with the one standard GIMP filter I found made a promising alternative version.

----------


## rdanhenry

The buildings and tents I made for my Camp Murderclown Aug.-Oct. Lite Challenge map are pretty basic, but they might be of use to somebody:

----------


## rdanhenry

I suppose someone might also get some value out of the texture I used for the dirt trails. I think it does fairly well for that purpose, though I shouldn't like to use it for a large, unbroken expanse of ground (though I'm not sure any repeating texture does well at that for natural surfaces).

----------

